# Help me modify shellstyle.dll



## blackpearl (Jul 15, 2007)

The common task panel in traditional Windows XP explorer is vertical and is on the left side. Like this:

*img101.imageshack.us/img101/717/july2007005rb5.th.jpg

I applied a shellstyle and now the panel is horizontal. But as you can see from the screenshot below, a lot of these "tasks" are missing. 

*img101.imageshack.us/img101/7677/july20070062kd1.th.jpg

How can I bring back these tasks present in the vertical panel like "make new folder", "details" etc into the horizontal panel? I know Skinstudio can be used to edit shellstyle.dll file but I have no idea how.

Please help me.

*bump*

Anybody?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 15, 2007)

I hvnt done enough research on shellstyle.dll but I think u can't add/remove tasks from this file, these tasks r hard-coded in "Shell32.dll" file.
Its a limitation of top/bottom common tasks panels, since their size is not enough to show all tasks which a left/right side panel can show.


----------



## iMav (Jul 15, 2007)

actually even if u see the xp vista styled themes they also face a similar problem ... osme common tasks not actually vanish but they the length goes beyond that what can be shown in the window ... if u understand what i mean


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 15, 2007)

^^ The shellstyle is from one of those vista styled theme itself. I miss the common tasks, specially the "details" one.


----------



## iMav (Jul 15, 2007)

they are actually shifted more towards the right as a result out of view ... so maybe u can shift the positions for eg: u want the details 1 try to change its position may be it'll help


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 15, 2007)

There's got to be some way. I will have to see.


----------



## rickrollchad (May 13, 2009)

blackpearl said:


> *img101.imageshack.us/img101/7677/july20070062kd1.th.jpg


 
Excuse me, Blackpearl, where did that shellstyle come from? (referring to the screenshot) Is it a stand-alone .dll or a part of an installer? Could you share any download link about that shellstyle?

I've been looking for ages if there was a download link to a top shellstyle for common tasks - but none, also tried .wba skins, visual styles, but they come either with the vertical one or the bottom one. I want a top shellstyle like in your screenshot.


----------

